# bajar volumen a mp4..



## kristianus (Oct 21, 2009)

Saludos colegas, les cuento..mi consulta es sencilla, pero de gran importancia, la cuestion es que quiero disminuir la ganancia del reproductor de musica de mi sobrino chico, ya que escucha muy fuerte la musica y no la contola..
que componente es el mejor para conectarlo en el jack de audio..??
habia pensado en una resitencia en serie..pero de un valor muy pequeño debe ser...o que me aconsejan ustedes..

Saludos. !!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 21, 2009)

Será muy dificil de hacer, si acaso en los auriculares, pero cuando use otros se dará cuenta

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Muestrale a tu sobrino:
http://familydoctor.org/online/famdoces/home/healthy/safety/work/226.html
http://www.msd.es/publicaciones/mmerck_hogar/seccion_19/seccion_19_210.html
Salu2.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola.

Lo que puedes usar es un "*Headphone Volume Control / Extension*" (en castellano sería más o menos _*Extensión de audifono con control de volunen*_)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 21, 2009)

ponele un resistencia de pocos omhs en serie nomas, es lo mas sencillo, obviamente deberias crear algo similar a lo que muestra el amigo en el post anterior, osea seria cono un jack con macho y hembra, aunque bastara con que tu sobrino saque o desacople en adaptador creado y quedaras en las mismas, saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 21, 2009)

igual va a ser más fácil convencerle de que es malo

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 21, 2009)

[Poco serio]
Hay un método buenísimo, simple y barato: "Si yo puedo escuchar la música desde acá, te doy una patada en los dientes".
Pedagógico y directo 
[/Poco serio]
--------
Hagas lo que hagas, lo único que va a ser efectivo realmente es hacerle entender que es una idiotez sacudirse los tímpanos a todo volumen, como ya te han dicho varios.

Saludos


----------



## kristianus (Oct 21, 2009)

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios y creo que le soldare un control de volumen de forma permanente, para que no lo pueda sacar..jaja
ya que tiene 5 años y no creo que entienda..
muchas gracias de antemano..
saludos.


----------



## MVB (Oct 21, 2009)

kristianus dijo:


> Muchas gracias por sus comentarios y creo que le soldare un control de volumen de forma permanente, para que no lo pueda sacar..jaja
> ya que tiene 5 años y no creo que entienda..
> muchas gracias de antemano..
> saludos.




Dile que baje el volumen,
Si no lo baja quitale el mp4 y problema solucionado.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 21, 2009)

Simple: una resistencia en serie.
De todas formas, con resistencia o no, escuchar ruido puede dañar su cerebro. Para esto solo hace falta que escuche a los berreros que habitualmente se emiten en la banda de FM. (Nótese la escasa seriedad de este último párrafo).


----------

